# Beautiful teenage boys...



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

My oldest DD is in the 7th grade at an arts specialty middle school. The other night we went to see her perform in the school dance concert. There are only a few boys who stick with dance through the 8th grade and one is a boy who was her friend when she first started kindergarten (their paths don't cross so much anymore). Anyway, this kid was cute at 5 and I have to say, so cute at 14 (and a good dancer too!).

It is definitely not a lust thing here, but gee, he is nice to look at. Feels weird to think that though.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Yes, I think this is one of those taboo subjects in our society. Sort of like bathing with a toddler. I wish we could freely acknowledge the beauty of bodies of all ages without feeling weird or having someone think there are sexual connotations to it.

I was observing a boy (late teens at least, maybe even 20, but in any event, I'm old enough to be his mother) in a sporting event. He was very graceful, and strong. His body had a nice balanced shape and he was muscular in a curvy way, not "too" muscular, iykwim. He was just very pleasing to watch. I wasn't having sexual feelings for him, but still, speaking about it would have been weird.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

My husband and I have have discussed this topic several times. It happens to us and we freely discuss the 'child' of the moment with each other, but hesitate to mention it to someone else, thinking they may find us weird.

You're right, it's not sexual...just beautiful, pleasing-to-look-at bodies.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

A thing (or person) of beauty is a joy forever, if I may paraphrase.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

I've often felt wierd about finding teenage boys attractive, ever since I realized in college that I found some of my younger brothers' friends "hot." Ew.

I hate to say it- but teenagers are very attractive. Nature made 'em that way. Some of them are gangly and in-the-middle-of-a-change, but others are just breathtakingly attractive- in both a sexual and non-sexual way.

That said, I'd never think about going out and actually having sex with a teenager. (I'm 32.) I'm a little too old for a "Y Tu mama Tambien" type expereince, and only getting older.

I think it's fine to find people, including younger people, attractive- even in a sexual way. The thing is not to act on it, and preferably not to make the person feel uncomfortable by knowing you feel that way. Most sane people don't seriously consider sexual relations with their children's friends. It's not even a question.

Just finding a teenager attractive does not make a person a child molester, just as my finding movie stars attractive doesn't make me promiscuous.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Lets just remember this conversation when the old men are admiring our daughters body. LOL


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Oh man, have I been here. :LOL I'm 30. I frequently point out beautiful men AND women to my DH who may agree or disagree with me.







Sometimes someone else is just so striking, child, teen, adult, whatever.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
Lets just remember this conversation when the old men are admiring our daughters body. LOL


lol

isn't that so true! :LOL


----------



## AbundantLife (Jun 4, 2005)

Admiring a beautiful child is not the same as lusting after one sexually.

I admire beautiful children of both sexes and to me, there is nothing more beautiful than a child developing into a young adult, and I don't mean that sexually - I mean physically and spiritually.

I have a 15yo son and I have commented on the "cuteness" of his friends often, as do many of my friends who also have teens.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am a dance instructor and have this feeling often when watching competitive dancers.....both male and female. It is breath taking and I am in awe of their beauty.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

a 19 year recently came on to me and I was surprised by how I responded to him emotionally/ attraction-wise... he looked 30 though, does that count? other than that i have never, ever found teenage boys attractive. I always liked older dudes.







:


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, since first posting I have talked to a couple moms with grown up children and they both nodded knowingly!


----------

